# Nikon MD 2 question



## jeffreysass (Jan 23, 2016)

Okay ?this is a weird problem. I happened to have both the Nikon mb1 first version and the MB 1 2nd version with the LED battery check light. I just got some brand new battery holders loaded the batteries correctly and no battery light. Change the batteries used both battery holders can't get a green light for either folder what's going on here?


----------



## compur (Jan 23, 2016)

Dirty battery contacts are a common cause of dead battery packs and drives.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 23, 2016)

Some of those old 35mm Nikon drives can get confusing about how to install the batteries.  Some aren't really what I would call a 'logical' way of maintaining correct polarity.


----------

